

Ask HN: Is there a place where all developer conferences are listed? - geekam

As the title says, I&#x27;d like to know if there is a place where the upcoming dev conferences are listed? Preferably the list can be filtered based on keywords, country&#x2F;area etc.<p>Thanks.
======
stonogo
The answer to any question of the form "is there a place where all _____ are
listed" is almost always "no," approaching "hell no" as the topic gets more
general. There are lists that _claim_ to be all-inclusive, but they never are,
and they get less so as time progresses.

I will be attending an excellent conference later this month, but I seriously
doubt you're asking about massively parallel bioinformatics. You might have
better luck specifying the technology area you're interested in.

------
chucksmart
Lanyrd does't have all but,,,

~~~
geekam
Thanks. I did not about Lanyrd. ([http://lanyrd.com/](http://lanyrd.com/))

------
rbanffy
I tried to build a startup around that idea once. Didn't fly.

~~~
geekam
I am suprised that there is no such thing. Not even a curated web page. Or
maybe my Google-fu is not as good.

~~~
rbanffy
It was too labor intensive. One would need to establish relationships with
almost every event venue in order to catch a significant number of tech
events.

